

Project Thumper Walkthrough (The Geek Group) - Butterduck
http://hackaday.com/2013/09/29/project-thumper-walkthrough/

======
Butterduck
Come hang out or ask questions via irc.thegeekgroup.org 6667, many cool
projects and people. Web based live stream and IRC client
[http://thegeekgroup.org/live/](http://thegeekgroup.org/live/).

